# FreeNX resume problem

## nahpets

I've got nxserver-freenx working on 2 different servers.  I'm able to suspend and resume, except that when I resume, all I get is the red No Machine logo.  The only way to get the desktop to appear is to use "alt-ctrl-T" to terminate my session.  When the "disconnect, terminate, cancel" dialog appears, the logo goes away and the desktop is properly rendered.  I then hit "cancel", and can then my session works properly.

Has anyone else seen this happen?

----------

## zeek

 *nahpets wrote:*   

> I've got nxserver-freenx working on 2 different servers.  I'm able to suspend and resume, except that when I resume, all I get is the red No Machine logo.  The only way to get the desktop to appear is to use "alt-ctrl-T" to terminate my session.  When the "disconnect, terminate, cancel" dialog appears, the logo goes away and the desktop is properly rendered.  I then hit "cancel", and can then my session works properly.
> 
> Has anyone else seen this happen?

 

Yup all the time.  For me it seems that sessions that live for a long time start having rendering problems.  Its not just the blank screen on resume, but the KDE uh "start" button goes black until I mouseover at which point it draws, etc.  Usually I just start a new session which fixes the problem (for a while).

----------

## nahpets

The session I was trying to resume was about 2 months old, so I ended it, then started a new session to see if that makes a difference.  Well, the new session wouldn't even resume, and I was getting this in my logs:

```

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-70 OS (GPL)

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 1.5.0-70 OS (GPL)

/usr/bin/nxnode: line 946: [: missing `]'

/usr/bin/nxnode: line 946: 1: command not found

/usr/bin/nxnode: line 947: [: missing `]'

/usr/bin/nxnode: line 947: 1: command not found

NX> 700 Session id: nxmachine-1029-141DBBCDF0ED4A7F33C87F48A5D5FC76

NX> 705 Session display: 1029

NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 265e24657a751a8579ce93df6cfefe7c

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 265e24657a751a8579ce93df6cfefe7c

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 700 Session id: nxmachine-1029-141DBBCDF0ED4A7F33C87F48A5D5FC76

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 705 Session display: 1029

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 703 Session type: unix-kde

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 265e24657a751a8579ce93df6cfefe7c

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 706 Agent cookie: 265e24657a751a8579ce93df6cfefe7c

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 704 Session cache: unix-kde

server_nxnode_echo: NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 1004 Error: Session did not start.

```

I finally tried re-emerging nx, nxclient, and nxserver-freenx, and the resume started to work again.  I'm guessing that a package upgrade somehow broke something;  I also tried revdep-rebuild to no avail.

----------

## mastersd

I had the same thing happen recently after a freenx upgrade.  But re-emergeing all nx* didn't fix it...

Going with this worked:

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nx-3.0.0 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-misc/nxclient-3.0.0-r3 (0)

[I--] [ ~] net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.0-r1 (0)

----------

## nahpets

The good news is that NX is getting more stable with every release.  I started using it when it first came out, and it was a pain to get working.  Now it seems much easier to install, so that bodes well for the future at least.

----------

## JanSteen

Thanks a lot, great find:

 *mastersd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Going with this worked:
> 
> [I--] [ ~] net-misc/nx-3.0.0 (0)
> ...

 

This got my FreeNX back working again as well. Before, even if I would only disconnect a session, all running programs would fall to state 

 *Quote:*   

> S    Interruptible sleep (waiting for an event to complete)

 

which is not too convenient if I want to get a job finishing.

And also, reconnecting would lead to a time-out, with the combination of net-misc/nxclient-3.0.0-r4 and net-misc/nxserver-freenx-0.7.1.

----------

## nahpets

Last week, my session resumes stopped working again.  After doing a little digging, I found that nxserver had been upgraded and /etc/nxserver/node.conf got clobbered (my fault).  By default, ENABLE_2_0_0_BACKEND is set to 0; changing it to 1 fixed the problem

```

ENABLE_2_0_0_BACKEND="1"

```

----------

## Voyageur

 *nahpets wrote:*   

> By default, ENABLE_2_0_0_BACKEND is set to 0; changing it to 1 fixed the problem

 

Yes, the configuration script in the current ebuild has a small bug, which results in ENABLE_2_0_0_BACKEND not being set automatically. I am working on a freenx revbump, which will fix this (soon if real life lets me work on it!)

----------

